# Anyone know an english speaking contact at Rapido?



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi all I would like to speak to the factory about ordering a carpet set and I seem to recall a previous poster referring to a helpful contact at Rapido in Mayenne. Do you know who it is and even better what his tel number or email adress is?

Cheers
David


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you phone them and ask if they speak english they will certainly deal with you in english, they also have an english man working there.
I phoned them last year and they were brilliant.

Before you contact them I would have a look <<Here>> as they will be expensive from Rapido.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido*

Speak to Anthony Pfaff on +33243301070. speaks perfect English. email is [email protected] But, Saddle Tramp is right, Rapido will be expensive.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Rapido*



iandsm said:


> Speak to Anthony Pfaff on +33243301070. speaks perfect English. email is [email protected]


He IS English and an extremely nice guy, when we visited Mayenne last year we spent quite a bit of time with him.

He actually works on the warranty and technical problems side, But I am sure he would help if possible.


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks iandsm and saddletramp - really helpful responses - as always. I've contacted Rapido and am awaiting their response - depending on which I will then get in touch with the custom carpet people in Lincoln.

David


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi David,

Our van (Itineo) is from the Rapido camp, and we decided a few weeks back that we would like some carpets, I cannot remember the exact figure but it was somewhere in the region of €550 for the Set, plus p&p.

This was quite a bit more than we wanted to pay, so instead I made a paper template inside the van, and then used this to cut out the carpets.

I then got them bound at a local carpet Warehouse. All in all, the cost was £63 for the Carpet, £20 for the edging (@ £1 per lineal metre), and £17 for some anti-slip backing spray (which I have to say works an absolute treat). 

If you fancy a bit of DIY, it is not a big job and the end result might just surprise you.

(I will take a picture of ours if I get chance).

Good luck either way.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Dogs been away with us twice with them down so they not like new any more.

(and there isn't really a gap like you can see in the images, I have cut it in 3 sections, the other section is up why I was drilling earlier).


----------

